# have you ever taken a break in your relationship



## polyglotwannabe

Dear friends, How could  this sentence be put into Portuguese?: ' have you ever taken a break in a relationship?' ( meaning from the  relationship with your girlfriend, boyfriend, wife, or husband).
' Você já tomou uma pausa no o suo relacionamento?'.
Or,
'Você já tirou uma pausa de um relacionamento?'.
Please, if you could explain a little bit _the use of the prefect tense (have you ever...)_ in cases like this would also be appreciated.
Agradecendo sincera e antecipadamente os seus comentários,
Poly.


----------



## pfaa09

Alguma vez fez uma pausa na sua relação/no seu relacionamento/em seu relacionamento?
Have you ever = (Você) já alguma vez...
(Você) pode ou não ser ocultado.

Nota: no seu... (PT Europa)
Em seu... (PT Brasil)


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil se diz "dar um tempo" no namoro.


----------



## pfaa09

Ari RT said:


> No Brasil se diz "dar um tempo" no namoro.


Por aqui também se usa.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks a lot, pfaa


----------



## polyglotwannabe

"dar um tempo" no namoro.
 It would be something like: 'você _ ja diu/pediu un tempo no namoro?_


----------



## Ari RT

Sim, também. Mas aí seria "have you ever asked your partner for a break in the relationship?". Agora temos uma das partes tomando a iniciativa de interromper temporariamente o namoro. Em "dar um tempo" não sabemos quem tomou a iniciativa, ou mesmo se foi de comum acordo.


----------



## Farias o quê?

Há até quem diga "Vamos dar um _time_." /táime/



pfaa09 said:


> Alguma fez uma pausa na sua relação/no seu relacionamento/em seu relacionamento?
> [...]
> Nota: no seu... (PT Europa)
> Em seu... (PT Brasil)


Parece-me que um e outro lado do Atlântico empregam ambas as variantes com assiduidade:

"no seu" (pt) — 5.800.00
"no seu" (br) — 7.990.00
"em seu" (pt) — 1.610.000
"em seu" (br) — 7.600.000

— No meu relacionamento você não manda, não!
— No seu relacionamento, sim!

— Nos seus relacionamentos anteriores você pulou muito a cerca?
— Acerca de qual cerca você está falando? De qualquer modo, lembo-me de ter pulado a cerca, sim, quando perdi as chaves do portão.
_
_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Muito obrigado!.


----------



## Dymn

Os portugueses acham alguma diferença entre as frases a seguir? Qual acham que traduz melhor o "have you ever..." inglês? Acredito que a primeira é a melhor.

_Já alguma vez estiveste em Londres?
Alguma vez estiveste em Londres?
Já estiveste em Londres?_



Farias o quê? said:


> "em seu" (pt) — 1.610.000


Só em expressões tais como "_em seu nome_", "_em seu favor_", "_em seu torno_", "_em seu benefício_"...


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Os portugueses acham alguma diferença entre as frases a seguir? Qual acham que traduz melhor o "have you ever..." inglês? Acredito que a primeira é a melhor.



A primeira, efectivamente, embora a segunda seja igualmente bastante comum.


----------



## englishmania

É frequente usarmos o verbo ir.

Já foste a Londres?
Alguma vez foste a Londres?


----------



## polyglotwannabe

THANKS!
 I hope all of you are doing well. a warm hug for you all!.


----------



## Dymn

E "this is the tallest tower I've ever seen":

_Esta é a torre mais alta que *alguma vez* vi.
Esta é a torre mais alta que *já *vi._

Qual a diferença? Também, usando o particípio ("this is the tallest tower ever seen"):

_Esta é a torre mais alta *alguma vez* vista.
Esta é a torre mais alta *já *vista._


----------



## Carfer

Diferença de ênfase, a variante com '_alguma vez_' é mais enfática. Note que em Portugal combinamos frequentemente as duas  ('_Esta é a torre mais alta que* já* *alguma vez* vi'), _com idêntico reforço da ênfase se comparada com a forma só com '_já_'_._


----------



## englishmania

Pessoalmente, acho que "Esta é a torre mais alta já vista" não é frequente.  Parece-me mais comum dizer "Esta é a torre mais alta do mundo", apesar de não ser essa a dúvida.


----------



## pfaa09

Dymn said:


> I've ever seen


Que *eu* já vi.
Jamais vista, implica toda a gente.


----------

